
Self-Driving Cars: Who Is Responsible When Someone Dies? - larra
http://www.eejournal.com/article/maybe-you-cant-drive-my-car-yet/
======
tfmkevin
Wally Rhines of Mentor Graphics recently discussed the need for simulation
testing for autonomous vehicle systems. He quoted the CEO of Toyota as saying
that 9 billion miles of testing would be required, and pointed our that would
take 300 cars, driving 60 miles per hour, 24 hours a day for 50 years. He
argues that the only way to achieve that level of testing is (therefore)
simulation.

